
Ask HN: Libs between teams or not? - strictfp
Hi! At my workplace we are currently debating whether shared code (libs) are a good idea or not. We have multiple teams building microservices for the same product. There is certainly opportunity for libs doing things like uniform logging, metrics, helper libs for connecting to some common third party services etc.<p>We basically have two camps: one camp who haven&#x27;t done this before and think it&#x27;s a great idea.<p>The second camp seem to have more experience and are very wary of the complexity of managing dependencies and creating bottlenecks.<p>I would like to invite to a discussion on the topic. What are yoyr experiences and what would you recommend?<p>Many thanks.
======
doomrobo
My former workplace maintained a "common code" library that almost every team
in the company used. I think the key is to strike a balance between
functionality and compactness. If you're gonna impose standards, don't make
them hard to follow. Document _everything_ and make sure it's clear when/when
not to use it.

